# Anthony Davis: What's his ceiling?



## Babe Ruth

So with the NCAA hoops season in the books, I saw about five or six Kentucky games. I have heard Anthony Davis described as a "franchise-changing" player. 

My first reaction to statements like that has been skepticism. The games I've seen, the player he reminds me of most is Marcus Camby (and not because of the Calipari connection), who was a solid pro, but not really a franchise changer. I could see Davis getting a litter bigger and maybe becoming a Dwight Howard. 

But with the way the game is played today, I'm not sure any big man is really a "franchise-changing" player anymore. I think Tim Duncan might be the last of those. 

But again, I've only seen a few Kentucky games this season. So I'm curious everyone else's take on what his ceiling might be. All-Star? Perennial All-Star? Top 10 player? Hall of Famer? Bust? What say you


----------



## E.H. Munro

Babe Ruth said:


> But with the way the game is played today, I'm not sure any big man is really a "franchise-changing" player anymore. I think Tim Duncan might be the last of those.


Psssst. There's this kid playing down in Orlando named Dwight. Pretty good. You should check him out.


----------



## Nimreitz

I want to know if he's 7' or 6'10'' first. I'd say his ceiling is prime Garnett (I did like that midrange J he knocked down near the end of the game).


----------



## BlakeJesus

The thing with Davis is that, even if he doesn't get any better (and there's no reason to assume he wont considering he's grown almost a foot in the past few years, he's young, and seems to have the frame/work ethic to add some weight), what he gives you is a defineable and rare (in this day) skillset.

He will block 2-3 shots every game (without getting himself into foul trouble, blocked 4.6 shots per game this year while only averaging 1.9 PF's...helps having a 7'4" wingspan), he should be able to grab 8-10 boards every night, he's a 70%+ free throw shooter, and rarely turns the ball over (0.9 TO's). Worst case scenario he's a slightly better version of Serge Ibaka, but his best case scenario could be in that Dwight Howard range...who knows.


----------



## Dre

Yeah it kind of depends on how well his offense rounds out and who is point guard is. If he can be a realistic 20-22 ppg guy then he's going to end up better than Bynum, maybe not prime Dwight though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If Davis is putting up 20 points per game he'll easily be better than Bynum, without question. Bynum has that knucklehead factor that you just don't have to worry about with Davis.


----------



## FSH

He needs to put on some muscle if he is gonna dominate in the NBA the dude is Skinny


----------



## Diable

I would just be happy to have his floor be the best player on the Bobcats. Realistically it's going to be some time before we find out. If he could go somewhere with a great PG or a lot of good passers it would make him look a lot better than he'd look playing for some team with a bunch of chuckers, Really he could be a special player if he gets the right kind of situation. He needs a coaching staff that will figure out what he needs to work on and help him develop. There is a whole lot of raw material there, but the end product is going to depend on how much he wants to be great and how well the franchise works to get him there.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm surprised you guys are comparing him to the "athlete and nothing else" guys like Howard and Ibaka. He's shown potential to be an offensive player. I also think his skinniness will force him out of the post and to develop a faceup game. He can't do it now, but he looks a LOT like Garnett coming out of Farragut Academy.


----------



## Dre

I mean 20-22 points per game is just a little below what you could expect from prime KG. We compare him to Dwight because he's the best center and the person that most defines him relatively the next 6-8 years...will he be better, as good, or worse

Not necessarily a parallel skillset but in the grand scheme a question of value


----------



## Wade County

Definitely a rare and unorthodox player. Intruiging set of skills and raw athletic ability.

He does need work offensively, but remember he took the 4th most shots on his team and still led them in scoring. He'll get a ton of easy ones in the pros off lobs and offensive putbacks. He has shown flashes of having a J also.

I dont think he'll have the instant impact of someone like Blake Griffin - putting up 20/10's from the get go.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I doubt he'll make much of an offensive impact in the pros, but players prove me wrong all the time. It's all on the kid's work ethic.

Somewhere along the lines of a better Tyson Chandler, a prime Marcus Camby, or a poor man's Bill Russell should be about right for him. I don't think he'll ever eclipse 15 ppg in the pros, but again, work ethnic can prove me wrong. 12 rebounds and 3 blocks for his career sounds about right.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Never eclipse 15 ppg? That's ridiculous. He's going to do better than that next year. In terms of tools he's the best big man prospect since Duncan... shot blocking, athleticsm, length, ball skills and IQ... probably the best overall prospect since Lebron.

He's skinny now, but check out his shoulders. He has the frame to comfortably put on 40-50 lbs.


----------



## Dre

That's just very likely not going to happen though. 

We always get into these debates about guys needing to "bulk up" and they usually never substantially do. I mean as long as he fills out he'll have wiry strength and he's long, feisty and savvy so I just don't see him being a liability in the low post size be damned.


----------



## hobojoe

Dre said:


> That's just very likely not going to happen though.
> 
> We always get into these debates about guys needing to "bulk up" and they usually never substantially do. I mean as long as he fills out he'll have wiry strength and he's long, feisty and savvy so I just don't see him being a liability in the low post size be damned.


Yea 19 year old kids never bulk up.

















Like Mrs. Thang said, look at the shoulders. He has the frame to do it easily.


----------



## Dre

One example...and I said "usually never"....usually....what about Bosh, Durant, Marcus Camby, Tay Prince, I'm sure we can pick two or three "he needs to bulk up" players every draft that still look skinny. KG never even looked that big but his lowpost ability was never questioned.

Fact remains he has the frame to do grow substantially sure, but it's just not *likely* because history has shown it's not a thing that happens the majority of the time. Most guys that have those skinny concerns stay relatively slim but are deceptively strong. I think that's a more likely scenario for Davis than him looking like Dwight. 

Again, I *didn't say "never"*, and he won't always look this frail, but Dwight Howard is wishful thinking because there's just not a lot of players at all that are built like him. 

Factor in that Dwight got built like that because all his work comes within 5 feet of the basket and he gets hacked almost as bad as Shaq. People are in here comparing him to players that don't live and die in the post, so there's no need for him to be *necessarily* built with that kind of frame.

Dwight did it right because he did it gradually, sudden weight gain usually never works either way. If Davis can do it gradually sure, but again, not *likely*.

And I truly wonder if that's 40-50 pounds of growth on Dwight though. I mean his arms are huge but...? And I'm no fitness expert or anything so give me a break if it is


----------



## Luke

He's an extremely unique player that is going to be a good pro regardless, but if he lands in the right situation he may very well be a great pro.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Mrs. Thang said:


> Never eclipse 15 ppg? That's ridiculous. He's going to do better than that next year. In terms of tools he's the best big man prospect since Duncan... shot blocking, athleticsm, length, ball skills and IQ... probably the best overall prospect since Lebron.


Please show me the post game he has that makes you think he'll be a top scoring option for big men. I don't see anything right now that leads me to believe he'll score in ways that JaVale McGee, Marcus Camby, and Tyson Chandler don't. At the pro level, Davis is going to get his points off offensive rebounds, pick and rolls, dunks, and maybe a jump shot here and there. He can develop his offensive game, but he has a lot of developing to do.

Best prospect since LeBron? I think not. This is a very weak draft in terms of star potential. I see a few good-to-great defensive players and some fringe all-star caliber guys. Anthony Davis isn't the prospect that Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Derrick Rose, Michael Beasley, Blake Griffin, or John Wall were. Right now, I'd take him over everyone there but Durant, Rose, and Griffin, but those other guys were outstanding prospects.

Don't get me wrong, either. Davis is a great prospect, but I have doubts as to whether a mainly defensive player would go #1 in a different draft. And Davis is a stellar defender. I would absolutely love to have him as the defensive anchor on my team, especially when he bulks up. I'm sure he'll get up to at least 235 or 240, but 40-50 pounds? Come on, now.


----------



## Dre

Best situation for him of the bottom 5 teams is Portland. Sure you can make injury jokes, but the management always has their shit together and is focused on competing. They'll spend, and they have an all-star in Aldridge and a couple nice pieces around him. They deserve it too, they lost Oden and Roy but will get back a guy who's probably better than even Oden was as a prospect.

I like the idea of Wall and Davis but you can't trust the Wiz front office.


----------



## jayk009

Dre said:


> Best situation for him of the bottom 5 teams is Portland. Sure you can make injury jokes, but the management always has their shit together and is focused on competing. They'll spend, and they have an all-star in Aldridge and a couple nice pieces around him. They deserve it too, they lost Oden and Roy but will get back a guy who's probably better than even Oden was as a prospect.
> 
> I like the idea of Wall and Davis but you can't trust the Wiz front office.


Portland always has their shit together? 

This is the same team that has no GM right now right?


----------



## Dre

They still stole the Nets pick with no GM. Try again.


----------



## jayk009

From seeing Davis, I don't really think he's a game changer defensively like everyone else is thinking. Honestly, he seems like a really solid hustle player with above average coordination. I think he will be a solid player in the NBA, but he has alot of work to do if he wants to be an all star in the NBA. 

Comparisons to TC, Camby and MCgee are actually probably pretty accurate(for now...)except I think he will have less of an impact defensively BUT will be better offensively. He seems like a smart player though and seems to play within his skillset, he knows what he can do and not do and doesn't try to force things(sadly not alot of players can do this.) I think he will develop into a really good player but right now he's not as good as people are making him out to be.


----------



## Dre

He's not a defensive game changer? Are you serious


----------



## 29380

Dre said:


> They still stole the Nets pick with no GM. Try again.


They didn't steal it, it was given to them.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Anthony Davis makes a lot of sense next to a big like LaMarcus Aldridge, I agree Portland would be a great landing spot for him.

I think basically any of the top 5 team sans the Bobcats would be a really nice fit for him (sorry Diable).


----------



## Dre

Knicks4life said:


> They didn't steal it, it was given to them.


In a trade that everyone wondered what the Nets were doing with.

Have to have your shit together to pull that off. Don't make an issue where there isn't.


----------



## hobojoe

Dre said:


> One example...and I said "usually never"....usually....what about Bosh, Durant, Marcus Camby, Tay Prince, I'm sure we can pick two or three "he needs to bulk up" players every draft that still look skinny. KG never even looked that big but his lowpost ability was never questioned.
> 
> Fact remains he has the frame to do grow substantially sure, but it's just not *likely* because history has shown it's not a thing that happens the majority of the time. Most guys that have those skinny concerns stay relatively slim but are deceptively strong. I think that's a more likely scenario for Davis than him looking like Dwight.
> 
> Again, I *didn't say "never"*, and he won't always look this frail, but Dwight Howard is wishful thinking because there's just not a lot of players at all that are built like him.
> 
> Factor in that Dwight got built like that because all his work comes within 5 feet of the basket and he gets hacked almost as bad as Shaq. People are in here comparing him to players that don't live and die in the post, so there's no need for him to be *necessarily* built with that kind of frame.
> 
> Dwight did it right because he did it gradually, sudden weight gain usually never works either way. If Davis can do it gradually sure, but again, not *likely*.
> 
> And I truly wonder if that's 40-50 pounds of growth on Dwight though. I mean his arms are huge but...? And I'm no fitness expert or anything so give me a break if it is


LOL at "usually never", but that's besides the point. Not all bodies are the same, you can't just say everyone needs to bulk up and expect it to be possible. Anthony Davis has the frame to add a lot of weight up top and be a great, not good, great defensive player. He's not a goofy tall guy either, he's coordinated and has offensive talent. He's raw offensively, but talented.


----------



## ChosenFEW

a cross between tyrus thomas and stromile swift.


dude is going to get bullied unless he starts taking the juice and hormones like D12


----------



## Dre

If it's beside the point why point it out. Wasn't aware I was being graded here

You knew exactly what I meant.


----------



## jayk009

Dre said:


> They still stole the Nets pick with no GM. Try again.


Didn't they give Roy a max extension when they pretty much knew his knees would be a huge problem?


----------



## Dre

They got out of it didn't they. It was a risk worth taking at the time. They would've amnestied him if he hadn't retired. 

Stop nitpicking me about everything, they're a solid organization. There's a lot shittier out there.


----------



## jayk009

Dre said:


> They got out of it didn't they. It was a risk worth taking at the time. They would've amnestied him if he hadn't retired.
> 
> Stop nitpicking me about everything, they're a solid organization. There's a lot shittier out there.


and the amnesty clause existed when they gave him that extension? 

I'm pretty sure they DID use the amnesty clause on him, and they didn't really get out of it considering they still have to pay him. 

Were they also the same team that tried to threaten legal action if any team signed darius miles to a contract?


----------



## Dre

They knew amnesty was coming in the new CBA if things didn't work out. They gambled, they lost. It happens. And at the time of the signing the knees weren't as bad as they ultimately became.

Don't rewrite history, it went from a "ok he won't have a long career, but we'll bite the bullet for his prime production" to "shit, he can't run" fast, but it wasn't something that was obvious. People wondered about it, but if I bump that you won't see people unanimously saying it was just a horrible decision. The damage to Roy's knee set in faster than expected. 

And so because they threatened legal action on Darius Miles means they're not the best situation of the current bottom 5 for Anthony Davis, who this whole thing was initially about? What are you arguing this to the death for


----------



## jayk009

I think you're arguing with yourself here...

I'm making a point that Portland's management is not as great as you are making it out to be but you're turning into something completely different.

Of course you always have to think you win in an argument so you will always reply to me and spin it into something it's not and act like you won...

You say that Portland knew for a fact that there would be an amnesty clause and you tell me not to rewrite history...You're making it seem like they knew for a fact that the amnesty would exist which is not the case...If they were so good at telling the future then maybe they wouldn't have signed Roy to that extension or taken Oden with the 1st pick..


----------



## Kidd

Knicks4life said:


> They didn't steal it, it was given to them.


:lebroncry:


----------



## 29380

Dre said:


> They knew amnesty was coming in the new CBA if things didn't work out. They gambled, they lost. It happens. And at the time of the signing the knees weren't as bad as they ultimately became.


You sure about that if I remember correctly the only thing that was being talked about back then was the Allan Houston rule coming back to help teams in the Lux Tax and that news came a few month after the contract was signed.


----------



## jayk009

Anyways back to Anthony Davis.....

IMO he is a mix between Joakim Noah and Udonis Haslem


----------



## Kidd

...what kind of comparison is that lmao


----------



## BlakeJesus

Portland's management is great. 

Here's my logic on the whole thing, and I got this from listening to podcasts where they talk with GM's and coaches/scouts. If you follow a basic gameplan that makes logical sense, more times than not that's going to lead to success, right? Nobody knew Greg Oden was going to have knees made of glass (sorry, a wrist injury in college doesn't make it obvious that you've got the knees of a 55 year old construction worker). They have done a good job of hitting on a lot of their picks, and they did a great job acquiring those picks for very little value in return. Batum was a great late round pick, Aldridge was a great pick that took some coaching and development to really pan out (reflects well on Portland). It was arguable that Brandon Roy was a top 10 player in the league before his knees gave out, and for the most part they do a good job of bringing in high character guys who enjoy playing a "role". I mean, they've been a perenial playoff team despite having horrific luck with injuries up and down the roster. The main point was, you're not going to hit on every draft pick or free agent signing, but as long you make decisions that generally make sense the results will eventually even out. 

I mean, look at the Thunder. They've managed to be successful with basically every decision they've made in the past few years, but if a few variables are different than they are probably the Blazers right now.


----------



## Vuchato

He's the next Riley Thurman


----------



## BlakeJesus

jayk009 said:


> Anyways back to Anthony Davis.....
> 
> IMO he is a mix between Joakim Noah and Udonis Haslem


That doesn't make any sense because neither of those guys are big time shotblockers. That's literally Anthony Davis' one absolute defining skill and you just compared him to a big time rebounder and a jump shooting powerforward.


----------



## jayk009

BlakeJesus said:


> That doesn't make any sense because neither of those guys are big time shotblockers. That's literally Anthony Davis' one absolute defining skill and you just compared him to a big time rebounder and a jump shooting powerforward.


I don't think his shotblocking dominance will translate to the NBA level. He will have to rework the way he plays D because there is no way he will be able to replicate what he is doing now. He is no Greg Oden when it comes to being a big defensive presence.

I know alot of people wont agree with me on this but I don't think his size can translate into him being a top defensive bigman in the NBA. 

I think he will be able to hustle his way to getting his boards, and his offense will be from his hustle and ability to hit those mid range jumpers.

Him playing against division 1 players vs. NBA players wil be alot different and my comparison is based on how I think his game will be adjusted once he gets to the NBA.


----------



## jayk009

but I admit, my comparison is moreso on the offensive side then the defensive side....


----------



## Kidd

jayk009 said:


> I don't think his shotblocking dominance will translate to the NBA level. He will have to rework the way he plays D because there is no way he will be able to replicate what he is doing now. *He is no Greg Oden when it comes to being a big defensive presence.*
> 
> I know alot of people wont agree with me on this but I don't think his size can translate into him being a top defensive bigman in the NBA.
> 
> I think he will be able to hustle his way to getting his boards, and his offense will be from his hustle and ability to hit those mid range jumpers.
> 
> Him playing against division 1 players vs. NBA players wil be alot different and my comparison is based on how I think his game will be adjusted once he gets to the NBA.


I do agree with this though. Greg Oden was something special.


----------



## Nimreitz

jayk009 said:


> I don't think his shotblocking dominance will translate to the NBA level. He will have to rework the way he plays D because there is no way he will be able to replicate what he is doing now. He is no Greg Oden when it comes to being a big defensive presence.


He has a 7'4'' wingspan though.

BTW, guys bulk up all the time. Every player does. They do it gradually, but saying he won't put on 40 pounds of muscle in the next 5 years is stupid.


----------



## Dre

Win shit, there's nothing to win. We were having a discussion about how competent the Blazers' management is, you tried to imply their ineptitude with examples, I replied to those, I disagreed you disagreed. I don't know where this preconceived notion about my intent on here is coming from these days...and then when I defend my points it's a problem.

You're the one who kept coming with every little blotch on their record. Of course they're not perfect or they wouldn't be out of the playoffs right now, but like I initially said and none of your examples successfully refuted, they're a solid organization. I didn't give them any superlatives or say "so and so is a genius", all I said was "they had their shit together", and my intent with that statement was they generally make good basketball decisions, will spend money, and their primary goal is winning unlike other organizations.

You disagree, that's fine, but the setbacks you listed were all things that could be defended, it's not Otis Smith paying Rashard Lewis what he paid him...it's not Isiah Thomas making :favre: decisions over and over. It's my right to reply to you, you quoted me, I'm not "arguing with myself". People on here try to nitpick and then hide their hands and it's annoying, so yes I do have to act like this.

You can try to make me out to look crazy all you want, but you don't have to be a psychic to have been in NBA circles and know the Owners were going to go all out and try to cover their asses in the then upcoming CBA negotiations. I mean the amnesty was the least of it, the Union _knew_ that was coming. If this was something journalists were talking about 3 years ago as a probability you don't think Paul Allen, who was one of the most hardline owners in the negotiations, didn't anticipate the possibility? Not to say it was in his back pocket the whole time, but I'm sure they figured if Roy couldn't complete the deal he would have the option to get rid of it or he'd medically retire. 

At the time of the signing there were knee concerns but it wasn't close to where it eventually got. The initial concern was he wouldn't be able to play at an advanced age, but then it rapidly deteriorated and he was unable to play period. 

The cartilage situation was going to be either he's fine and can bear the pain (ala Kobe) or it would be too debilitating to play on, which happened. The Blazers knew the nature of his injury, so they knew if the knee became a problem, it was something that could probably get them out of the deal. But since you don't believe me, how about this eventually. 



> Roy made this decision, one of the sources said, after meeting with doctors on Thursday. After evaluating Roy’s knees, which have been operated on six times and no longer have any cartilage, the doctor flatly told Roy he should no longer play....
> 
> *“You can’t do this,” the doctor told Roy, according to one of the sources. “You might end up not walking.”*


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/index.ssf/2011/12/brandon_roy_retires_after_doct.html

You don't think the Blazers anticipated that possibility? They just willy nilly threw him 90M and kept it moving? We have to give these people more credit than we do on message boards, these aren't 2K decisions where you press a button and just reset if it doesn't work out...there are always variables, which are considered and weighed. Obviously the Blazers felt at the time giving him the deal was the best decision, and lo and behold, he's retired, and they're not paying him the deal. 

A. They anticipated an amnesty clause like everyone else (Why do you think it was called the Gilbert Arenas rule?)
B. The nature of the knee made it to where if it went bad, he wasn't going to play.
C. B happened, but they didn't anticipate it? :Gay:

Now I already went way off topic with this, but that's it. So I defended myself...and I won't anymore, and watch that be a problem too.


----------



## jayk009

Nimreitz said:


> He has a 7'4'' wingspan though.
> 
> BTW, guys bulk up all the time. Every player does. They do it gradually, but saying he won't put on 40 pounds of muscle in the next 5 years is stupid.


So does Shelden Williams...

Nah he wont be like Shelden Williams, but Shelden is not exactly an elite shotblocking presence like he was in college....

Hard to say how Davis will be in his first few years, Marcus Camby comparison is kind of lazy imo...Davis is pretty unique but I think it will take him a few years to really adjust in the NBA.


----------



## BlakeJesus

jayk009 said:


> So does Shelden Williams...


:gay:


----------



## jayk009

Dre said:


> Win shit, there's nothing to win. We were having a discussion about how competent the Blazers' management is, you tried to imply their ineptitude with examples, I replied to those, I disagreed you disagreed. I don't know where this preconceived notion about my intent on here is coming from these days...and then when I defend my points it's a problem.
> 
> You're the one who kept coming with every little blotch on their record. Of course they're not perfect or they wouldn't be out of the playoffs right now, but like I initially said and none of your examples successfully refuted, they're a solid organization. I didn't give them any superlatives or say "so and so is a genius", all I said was "they had their shit together", and my intent with that statement was they generally make good basketball decisions, will spend money, and their primary goal is winning unlike other organizations.
> 
> You disagree, that's fine, but the setbacks you listed were all things that could be defended, it's not Otis Smith paying Rashard Lewis what he paid him...it's not Isiah Thomas making :favre: decisions over and over. It's my right to reply to you, you quoted me, I'm not "arguing with myself". People on here try to nitpick and then hide their hands and it's annoying, so yes I do have to act like this.
> 
> You can try to make me out to look crazy all you want, but you don't have to be a psychic to have been in NBA circles and know the Owners were going to go all out and try to cover their asses in the then upcoming CBA negotiations. I mean the amnesty was the least of it, the Union _knew_ that was coming. If this was something journalists were talking about 3 years ago as a probability you don't think Paul Allen, who was one of the most hardline owners in the negotiations, didn't anticipate the possibility? Not to say it was in his back pocket the whole time, but I'm sure they figured if Roy couldn't complete the deal he would have the option to get rid of it or he'd medically retire.
> 
> At the time of the signing there were knee concerns but it wasn't close to where it eventually got. The initial concern was he wouldn't be able to play at an advanced age, but then it rapidly deteriorated and he was unable to play period.
> 
> The cartilage situation was going to be either he's fine and can bear the pain (ala Kobe) or it would be too debilitating to play on, which happened. The Blazers knew the nature of his injury, so they knew if the knee became a problem, it was something that could probably get them out of the deal. But since you don't believe me, how about this eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/index.ssf/2011/12/brandon_roy_retires_after_doct.html
> 
> You don't think the Blazers anticipated that possibility? They just willy nilly threw him 90M and kept it moving? We have to give these people more credit than we do on message boards, these aren't 2K decisions where you press a button and just reset if it doesn't work out...there are always variables, which are considered and weighed. Obviously the Blazers felt at the time giving him the deal was the best decision, and lo and behold, he's retired, and they're not paying him the deal.
> 
> A. They anticipated an amnesty clause like everyone else (Why do you think it was called the Gilbert Arenas rule?)
> B. The nature of the knee made it to where if it went bad, he wasn't going to play.
> C. B happened, but they didn't anticipate it? :Gay:
> 
> Now I already went way off topic with this, but that's it. So I defended myself...and I won't anymore, and watch that be a problem too.


Somehow you're twisting it to make it look like Portland made a wise decision in giving him that extension just so you can justify to yourself that you won another argument. 

Them getting bailed out by a clause that didn't exist at the time they signed an extension does not support your side of an argument either.

Portland giving him that extension was a mistake no matter how you look at it...why are you arguing this to death? 

You just love making arguments and thinking to yourself that you won...


----------



## Dre

Whatever man


----------



## 29380

Not exactly sure what his ceiling is but when I watch him play he looks like Ewing when he play at Georgetown who in his beat year in the pros avg 28/11 & 4 blk, I think he is best suited for the role Ewing should have played and the one Garnett played when the Celtics won in 08 as the best player on the team but not the #1 option.


----------



## Nimreitz

I heard someone else throw out Ewing, and I took a look at his college stats and I must say they do look very similar. I think Ewing might be the best comparison out there.


----------



## Dre

That would be awesome


----------



## BlueBaron

Davis can shoot the 3 every now and again too. He can run the fast break. He's a shot blocking and rebounding machine. Didn't score much at UK because of the other talent around him. He was 6'2" 2 years ago. IMO, he is still raw as a big man. He has no ceiling right now, still has a lot to learn. I would rank him as UK's all time greatest player and I've seen some of the best.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

He's a little raw in the post, but not in the way people usually use the term. When people talk raw, they are usually talking about a guy who is high on athleticism and low on skill. Davis is high on athleticism and high on skill, it just hasn't totally translated into his post game yet because he hasn't been a big man for very long. His touch is good with both hands, he just needs to continue to refiine his footwork. His fluidity and body control at his size are ridiculuos.


----------



## MemphisX

I think he will be more impactful than Dwight Howard. It really depends upon where he is drafted. Hopefully something outlandish happens on lottery night because all the bad teams are terrible organizations and fits.

Would love for Phoenix to get lucky.


----------



## yodurk

Haven't seen a ton of Davis, but I gotta say that Garnett seems to be on the surface his model for success. He has a pretty similar physical build and athletic ability as a young KG, and his ridiculous defensive abilities certainly remind me of KG in the way he does it with length, athletcism, and technique, and not just sheer size. On the offensive side, I think it would be a mistake for Davis to attempt a massive weight gain. Garnett gained what, like 20-25 lbs at most over his 17-yr career? (I'm thinking he was a skinny 6'11, 220 lbs as a rookie, and is now in the mid-240s...). Garnett built strength without gaining too much bulk so he maintained his quickness. That's what Davis needs to do. And offensively, just focus on being a good high-low player like KG. Use that quickness on the perimeter to beat opposing bigs. Hone the 15-18 footer to keep them honest. Mix it up with a repertoire of moves on the block. It will take him a few years to get there offensively and alot of hard work, but sounds like he has the work ethic and character to make it happen.


----------



## Luke

So what are we looking at in terms of production next year? Obviously we don't know where he'll end up and what that situation will be like, but I'd be interested to see what people have to say.


----------



## 29380

16-18 ppg 8-10 rpg 2-3 bpg


----------



## R-Star

LUCARS said:


> :soapbox::clap:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## hobojoe

MemphisX said:


> I think he will be more impactful than Dwight Howard. It really depends upon where he is drafted. Hopefully something outlandish happens on lottery night because all the bad teams are terrible organizations and fits.
> 
> Would love for Phoenix to get lucky.


Wait, you think he'll have a bigger impact than Dwight Howard but your two favorite players in this draft are Kidd-Gilchrist and Beal?


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think Dwight Howard is a really lazy comparison for Anthony Davis, maybe a pre-draft D12 or something, but certainly not current day Dwight. I feel like a much more realistic comparison for him is a rich man's Serge Ibaka.


----------



## jayk009

BlakeJesus said:


> I think Dwight Howard is a really lazy comparison for Anthony Davis, maybe a pre-draft D12 or something, but certainly not current day Dwight. I feel like a much more realistic comparison for him is a rich man's Serge Ibaka.


that's a good comparison actually....


also a little Emeka Okafor in there too....


----------



## ChosenFEW

everyone talking about his wingspan.... tayshaun prince has a longer wingspan



edit: mixed reports on tayshauns wingspan. javale mcgee has a 7'6'' wingspan


----------



## NzaMcDza

The best comparison I have heard is Ewing, IF he can stay injury free I have there is room for huge improvement and he can be a real force in the league.


----------



## E.H. Munro

That unibrow is bushy enough to make him one of Basel's relatives, so there's obviously a risk here...


----------

